# new workshop in garden



## Andrew1 (1 Jul 2019)

Hi have been looking at a wooden garage as a hobbyist workshop. Has anyone used Quick garden, does anyone have any thoughts on this building, would welcome all comments.


www.quick-garden.co.uk/wooden-garages-a ... m-24m.html


----------



## lurker (1 Jul 2019)

Have a look at waltons sheds
It's a while back but I have had 2 sheds from them, excellent value and great service.


----------



## Andrew1 (1 Jul 2019)

Thanks Lurker will have a look


----------



## Yojevol (1 Jul 2019)

Hi Andrew, there was a similar enquiry some months ago to which I gave the following, rather discouraging comments:-
I built my workshop in the log cabin style of construction about 14 years ago and with hindsight it was not a good choice. It's a larger cabin than you're thinking of - 10 x 6m made of 2½" untreated pine 'logs'. The main problem has been that prevailing winds have blasted rain into the corner joints where it is difficult to dry out and caused rot. I have had to clad the whole of the SW facing wall for protection. 
As you're thinking of something smaller with 19 or 28mm 'planks' you have a better chance to thoroughly treat them before construction. Ideally they should be pressure treated after cutting the notched joints.
The other point note is that the timber will probably be from fast grown young trees and so the centre of each joint, ie, between the notches, will likely be soft heartwood - not good for durability and just where strength is required for integrity of the joint.
In all I would recommend some other method of construction.
Brian


----------



## Andrew1 (1 Jul 2019)

Hi Brian, thanks for the comprehensive response. That is a concern as i live in the fens and have no protection from the prevailing wind.
in hindsight, i have a friend that builds sheds and workshops, typically 19mm T and G, it might be worth getting him to quote me for 26mm, and at least that way i will get exactly what i want. The log cabin was aesthetically more pleasing to keep the "all seeing, knowing one" happy.
will just have to try to work out what size framing i need as well


----------



## RobinBHM (1 Jul 2019)

Andrew1":3c41j45f said:


> Hi Brian, thanks for the comprehensive response. That is a concern as i live in the fens and have no protection from the prevailing wind.
> in hindsight, i have a friend that builds sheds and workshops, typically 19mm T and G, it might be worth getting him to quote me for 26mm, and at least that way i will get exactly what i want. The log cabin was aesthetically more pleasing to keep the "all seeing, knowing one" happy.
> will just have to try to work out what size framing i need as well



It is worth building as proper timber frame construction. It is basically studwork with OSB boarding on it, covered in breathable membrane, then 50 x 25 vertical battens. The cladding the goes onto that.

There is a huge advantage with this construction, the cavity allows airflow behind the cladding and any water getting through the cladding can run out. You can omit the sheathing externally and fit it internally, which may be good for a workshop.

Some 2nd hand upvc windows and doors off ebay, epdm for roof. Job done


----------



## Andrew1 (1 Jul 2019)

Thanks Robin, really helpful


----------

